# Using an exercise tube as bands for my slingshot design and I was wondering how heavy of resistance I should use.



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

I've considered using a 40lb tubing but before I buy it I want to know what's the best resistance band wieght to use because I want the best results for my slingshot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the flat Weider green resistance band from Wal mart works good,your not going to get very good performance from the tubing,from what i understand,if you want good tubing you should order it from amazon or better yet simple-shot.com


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

What's the brand name of this resistance band?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

weider they have several different strengths i can't remember the other colors just go in the sporting goods section at walmart where the weight lifting stuff is you can't miss it


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Also the reason I asked for tubing is because my slingshot design is a compound slingshot that involves rollers and I wanted tubing because I feel it will roll better on the rollers I'll attack to my slingshot



bigron said:


> the flat Weider green resistance band from walmart works good,your not going to get very good performance from the tubing,from what i understand,if you want good tubing you should order it from amazon or better yet simple-shot.com


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Theraband Green is about the heaviest tube I would recommend, and that only for hunting with heavy ammo. For plinking/target shooting TB Yellow is fine, and Red is not too heavy. You can find TB tubes on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/DSS-Thera-Band-exercise-tubing-foot/dp/B0010VSG72/ref=pd_sim_sg_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VB6J5M49ME1PGEWKJRZ


----------

